# Females don't blow bubble nests, do they?



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

well, I bought a vt red cambodian female yesterday and added her to the tank. she's very fat and happy and i just love her... well, i look in the tank tonight and i see what looks like 2-3 small groups of bubbles hanging on her side of the tank. i've never owned a female betta before, so do they sometimes blow bubbles that can appear like bubble nests but not as big or well formed?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

i;ve heard of that happening. but since there isnt a male in the tank i dont think she will spawn. its usually the males job to build the nest.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

ive heard of some that do. I think it shows how happy she is in her tank.


----------



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

to zakk, there is another male in the tank. they're separated by a diy tank divider...

how can u tell if she's ready to lay eggs? she's pretty fat and has this white spot behind her ventral fins that is protruding a bit.... does that mean she wants to mate?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there you go ...that protruding white spot means she is ready to rock and roll..
and,yes ; females will blow bubbles..
now all you have to do is set up a breeding tank for them...


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

and condition them cuz u just bought the female!! try 
www.bettatalk.com 
for info its a good site


----------



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

if he's not blowing a bubble nest, is he interested? he swims around her breeder net though... how long can she hold eggs before she gets rid of them?


----------

